# Pig #1 for '17



## jekilpat (Jan 25, 2017)

I caught the hog stalking bug after hanging out with the fellas at the southern zone hunt down at Chickasawhatchee.  I've killed truckloads of them rascals growing up along the Tombigbee River.  But those were all with shotguns and compound bows.  To tell you the truth, I think its actually an advantage to have a trad bow over a compound when stalking thickets - it's just faster to draw and acquire the target in the narrow openings you have to shoot through.  And it also just felt flat out primal! Really cool.
Anyway, I made a stalk yesterday on some public ground along the Alabama River and got into the pigs.  First thing in the morning I slipped to within 10 or 12 yards of a big bedded sow.  I was half a step from drawing when the wind swirled and game over - she was shot out of a canon and gone.  
Throughout the day I played cat and mouse with several pigs, but all were in heavy cover (thickets of vines) and I was unable to connect.  But late in the day I decided to play "panther and mouse" instead and got on my hands and knees and crawled under the vines painstakingly slowly until I was inside their thicket.  It had trails and beds everywhere, but still some very tight windows to shoot through.  I crawled up to within 10 yards of a big bedded sow that never offered a shot over the course of 45 min.  
Fortunately for me, another sow came trotting through and I let the Predator eat at about 8 yards.  That TigerShark zipped through her like butter right behind the shoulder.  She wheeled around and ran straight for the water, but gassed out just feet from the water's edge (about a 60 yard blood trail in all).  It was a fun day in the swamp for sure.  Thanks again to Dendy, Martin, Robert, Michael, and all the guys at the Southern Zone hunt - ya'll reminded me how much fun that can be.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 25, 2017)

Fantastic.   Great hunt and story......I'm itchin' to hunt a piggy myself....Good Job man....Congrats...


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice kill! I've been itching since Chickasawhatchee as well.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats on a great hunt!  Looks like fun.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 25, 2017)

Cool.  Dendy and I love chasing pigs that's for sure. I just love getting in close w them.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice.  Nice looking hog!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 25, 2017)

nice!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 25, 2017)

Good job and shot, you been putting some critters down!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 25, 2017)

very nice hog and sounds like you had a fun day chasin pigs.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 25, 2017)

That's a fine one. Good job man!


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats on the pig!!!  Enjoyed the story and pic.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 25, 2017)

Well done!  I took a break and have been chasing the ducks!


----------



## jekilpat (Jan 26, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> Well done!  I took a break and have been chasing the ducks!



You show me a pic of your bow laying on top of a tailgate full of dead ducks and you've got my attention! Ha.  I think it's good to have a little diversity in your chase.  Have fun.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2017)

jekilpat said:


> You show me a pic of your bow laying on top of a tailgate full of dead ducks and you've got my attention! Ha.  I think it's good to have a little diversity in your chase.  Have fun.



I have sat in a blind next to a creek and watched  them not swim by a bunch of times....


----------



## jekilpat (Jan 26, 2017)

SELFBOW said:


> I have sat in a blind next to a creek and watched  them not swim by a bunch of times....



Nicely worded Martin!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2017)

Perfect shot! Congrats!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice going. Nothing better than chasing pigs. I hope you didn't have to drag that one. It's funny how the wind will change direction 
after a good stalk right at the time of making a shot.


----------



## jekilpat (Jan 26, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Nice going. Nothing better than chasing pigs. I hope you didn't have to drag that one. It's funny how the wind will change direction
> after a good stalk right at the time of making a shot.



No dragging that one far by yourself for sure.  Thankfully Dendy showed me a neat, lightweight way to pack out with a rolled up pillow case and garbage bags.  That's even lighter and better for stalking than a back pack. It just stuffs into a cargo pocket or fanny pack until you need it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2017)

You did real good. Congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2017)

You should have seen Dendy's black eye after using his wife's pillow case.


----------



## EJC (Jan 26, 2017)

Way to go!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 26, 2017)

Good job Sir!!RC


----------

